# Old hercules boiler problem



## plummen (Feb 18, 2010)

One of my old customers that I used to do lots of work for back before I retired called me out of the blue a couple days ago.
They've got an old sears /Hercules boiler that I serviced a couple of times a few years back.
Anyway theyve had a management co taking care of things the last 3 years since Ive been retired,now one of the clowns has tuned it to a stand still and Im drawing a blank trying to put it back together.:blink:
The issue Im having is with the old Minneapolis-Honeywell motorized gas valve and how to wire it.From what I can find on the valve its a #V155A2C5 gas valve.
Any ideas where to find a simple wiring diagragm?The wiring on this poor thing has 50 plus years of butchering,so Id to start from scratch with it.
Thanks


----------



## kevinlee (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi
If you are purchasing home heating equipment's then you should know significant gains in comfort and energy saving can be achieved quickly..


----------

